

Show HN: untumbld - an index of the unindexed tumblrs - rozap
http://untumbld.com/

======
lubujackson
Nothing seems to load for me.

~~~
rozap
sorry, apparently digital ocean isn't very good. site went down and i can't
get back into it. lesson learned.

edit: should be back up now

edit2: nevermind, digital ocean acknowledged that there's an outage in their
SF location. definitely dead now.

------
dylz
why is <script> outside of </body>

